# What to Do for B'Days and Anniv After Service



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

So my next question is, now that I have been served the divorce papers, what do I do for our Anniversary and Birthdays which are all coming up next month. We are still living in the same house with our kids. She sleeps in one of the kid's rooms and has quit wearing her wedding ring. Btw, I'm not expected to cut the grass in this situation am I?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

you have been pretty much freed of any obligations to her. Do or don't do whatever you want. Don't forget about your responsibilities to your children (they may want to celebrate their mother's birthday, so help them plan it).


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Lon said:


> you have been pretty much freed of any obligations to her. Do or don't do whatever you want. Don't forget about your responsibilities to your children (they may want to celebrate their mother's birthday, so help them plan it).


Traditionally, our kids have not celebrated the parent's birthdays. Should I book a fishing trip?


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> So my next question is, now that I have been served the divorce papers, what do I do for our Anniversary and Birthdays which are all coming up next month. We are still living in the same house with our kids. She sleeps in one of the kid's rooms and has quit wearing her wedding ring. Btw, I'm not expected to cut the grass in this situation am I?


Well I'm not gonna be any help here....
Just post my scary little baby face LOL

No...seriously, he didn't do anything (even from my son) and that's all we used to do once he came along.
I did get him a card/gift from my SON to him....for Father's Day and his b'day.....he sent me a text and said, "Happy B'day", so that was something lol

Oh, and screw the grass....tell her to buy a goat! LOL


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

JustAGirl said:


> Oh, and screw the grass....tell her to buy a goat! LOL


She was complaining to the MC yesterday about the grass but I won't be cutting it till we reconcile or she moves out. However, I do a major portion of the inside cleanup now. Doesn't bother me a bit, I don't know why it's such a challenge for her. I'm planning to bust her for bad housekeeping in the custody negotiation.


----------



## voryn (Jun 13, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> Well I'm not gonna be any help here....
> Just post my scary little baby face LOL
> 
> No...seriously,


It's not Scary! it looks like it's solving a mystery! either that or a really old man crotchetty snap back! "get off my lawn!"


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

voryn said:


> It's not Scary! it looks like it's solving a mystery! either that or a really old man crotchetty snap back! "get off my lawn!"


Ha! Actually it says "I WILL CUT YOU" but "GET OFF MY LAWN" for this thread! Or "CUT YOUR OWN DARN LAWN - WOMAN" lol


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That reminds me, the wheel adjustment assembly on my mower is busted.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Lucky you....I don't even have a lawnmower!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's kind of new. A new electric mower and I think the right front wheel hanger is broken. Jeez now I'm gonna have to take the piece of junk apart and ghetto rig it.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

At least you have one to ghetto rig LOL
I'm so pitiful!

Looks like I may have lost the zero radius Torro in the split.....or I'd sell it to you for $1 LOL


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, my stbxw called and told me happy birthday from her boyfriend's house. On hers, I believe I will call from another woman's bed, mid-action, tell her "Happy Birthday" and let her hear the other woman moan loudly. But that is just me.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

JustAGirl said:


> At least you have one to ghetto rig LOL
> I'm so pitiful!
> 
> Looks like I may have lost the zero radius Torro in the split.....or I'd sell it to you for $1 LOL


We don't have to worry about that down here anymore. It's all dead! No matter how much water you throw at it, it's all dead!


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

HurtinginTN said:


> Well, my stbxw called and told me happy birthday from her boyfriend's house. On hers, I believe I will call from another woman's bed, mid-action, tell her "Happy Birthday" and let her hear the other woman moan loudly. But that is just me.


OUCH! Love it!


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

brighterlight said:


> We don't have to worry about that down here anymore. It's all dead! No matter how much water you throw at it, it's all dead!


We still have a little green, but we need some rain bad!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

JustAGirl said:


> We still have a little green, but we need some rain bad!


33 straight days of no rain and 18 straight days of over 102 degrees with heat indexes in the 110's. My yard is just giving out. Water rationing now. Doesn't help for selling the house. Home sales at an all time low, living in an in house separation, my son is getting married in November (this is wonderful but awkward now), parents and sister are making it more difficult on me by hating her, the entire family is on edge and I am the only one trying to hold together whatever is left of 36 of family ties and dealing with everybody's misery over our impending divorce! I think this year has been just peachy! F***k!!!!


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

brighterlight said:


> 33 straight days of no rain and 18 straight days of over 102 degrees with heat indexes in the 110's. My yard is just giving out. Water rationing now. Doesn't help for selling the house. Home sales at an all time low, living in an in house separation, my son is getting married in November (this is wonderful but awkward now), parents and sister are making it more difficult on me by hating her, the entire family is on edge and I am the only one trying to hold together whatever is left of 36 of family ties and dealing with everybody's misery over our impending divorce! I think this year has been just peachy! F***k!!!!


Gosh....I'm so sorry!
Someone offered me a hug on one of my posts....
Here's one for you! (((HUG)))


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> Well, my stbxw called and told me happy birthday from her boyfriend's house. On hers, I believe I will call from another woman's bed, mid-action, tell her "Happy Birthday" and let her hear the other woman moan loudly. But that is just me.


:lol::smthumbup:


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

JustAGirl said:


> Gosh....I'm so sorry!
> Someone offered me a hug on one of my posts....
> Here's one for you! (((HUG)))


Thanks JAG, I needed that. Seems like eveywhere I turn, the only time I can find peace is either by myself or with my daughter and my son-in-law.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

I take my son to purchase a card and small gift for his dad’s birthday, Father’s Day and Christmas. I feel it is the right thing to do until my son is old enough to manage those things on his own. 

As far as the lawn goes, at the very beginning of our divorce my ex-husband would come over to the house and mow the lawn once a week. However, it always seemed like things ended up with us getting into an argument before he left. After about the third argument, I decided there would not be a forth. So I got out there early one morning, started up that old Honda mower and took care of the yard work myself. Then I called him up and told him he did not need to come over later that day to do the lawn or any of the yard work. I had already taken care of it.

I continued doing the yard work every week for over two years until the house sold. The biggest reward was proving to myself that I could maintained everything around the house, inside and out including the pool. My efforts did not go unrecognized by my ex either. After about a year of me doing all the work myself, he did say that I was keeping things up very nicely. I even got to keep the Honda lawn mower without a peep of debate from him.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

brighterlight said:


> Thanks JAG, I needed that. Seems like eveywhere I turn, the only time I can find peace is either by myself or with my daughter and my son-in-law.


Too bad I wasn't closer....
I'm part Seminole, Cherokee and Crow Indian....
Maybe I could do a rain dance for ya? LOL
Wouldn't that be funny?? 

SMILE! Makes everyone wonder what you're up to!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> I take my son to purchase a card and small gift for his dad’s birthday, Father’s Day and Christmas. I feel it is the right thing to do until my son is old enough to manage those things on his own.



Yes, I will do that as well until the kids are older at least. I believe OP's kids are grown or near-grown, though. In that case, I don't believe I would do anything for the ex's birthdays, etc.


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

happy to offer a manly (((((bear hug)))))


----------

